# Kiwis C:



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 5, 2009)

well so.. so far as i know there's only 3 actve NZ member.

NZminilops
Pepnfluff
and me

theres 2 other people but one is not currently online and the other only occasionally signs in

**fluffy*buns** (if im not wrong) 
and Ofelia

so urmm if there's any of you out there lol.. come say hiy 

oh and

i live in the NorthShore, Auckland. where about are you peeps?


p.s happy waitangi day 

p.s p.s i cant believe they put us with the Oz.. tsk tsk tsk 

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

come on no one? lol


Prisca 

 please click on the egg


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah! How could they put us Aussies with you! 

There's about 2 active members from Australia here so just wanted to say HII to my neighbours! Sorry to crash your party!

I clicked on your egg Prisca! Please click on mine in my bunnies lol!

*chuckle* What on earth is Waitangi Day?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

lol... ewww Aussies! lol joking joking

yeap... what a party... lol

i clicked ur egg too!

Waitangi day, treaty of waitangi.
when the british signed a treaty with the maoris 



x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol 

Cool, we just get boring Australia Day!

Hmm, my eggs have gone away.. Oh that's right, they didn't want us putting any pics in the bunnies thing! Sorry!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

oh.. really?
i'll take em' away then


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

by the way is ur bunnies still un-named?
is it a 2 girls or two boys? or one girl one boy?

if its a girl and a guy or girl and girl i'd say Toula and Lou 
(those were my bunnies if you didnt knwo by the way )

x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol. Yup, they're still unnamed! 

Grey eyes (the one with attitude) got so impatient he decided to start a thread of his own! I noticed your Toula and Lou posted in it! 

 I'm almost definite about Tug right now but still not sure which one to call Tug and still don't have another name!

Sigh, I'm bored. I have soo much homework!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 8, 2009)

eeeghhh me too.. man i just started high school i have to sort out all my books and in this school we bring our bags with us everywhere no lockers no totetrays and its so dam heavy PLUS my thick text books which im suppose to get... uugh..


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a geography project that's due tomorrow! It's soo long and I won't be able to do it tonight! My geog teacher's scary! :nerves1


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha okay i wish you all teh best ... geography... eeehhh.. its not any subject im taking this year since im a turd i mean third former 

x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 8, 2009)

by the way do you celebrate Anzac day?

you know Australian, new zealand army corps?
I cant believe we sharin it with YOU GUYS the PAVALOVA STEALER 

x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol! I was talking about pavlova the other day! It was named after some famous person, I can't remember, might have been New Zealandish! 

Yeah, we celebrate Anzac day too! But I don't do anything usually. 

Heh heh, we're beating all the other countries! We have 13 posts!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 8, 2009)

Anna Pavlova, she was a ballerina I think...
Yeah 13, well now 14 posts haha, we get along pretty good for arch rivals haha.
Whats your geo project? I took it for NCEA level 1 last year and I'm taking it this year, I could flick through my folders see if anything relevants there.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 9, 2009)

wooohoooo now 15 posts lol..

btw sorry to hear about the fire at Oz...

damm.. apprtly its gonna rain in nz bcuz of the fire, my english teacher said anyways,,

so..


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 9, 2009)

The rains from a cold front coming up from the south which will collide with the high coming from Aussie, thus creating rain. Yeap I'm a nerd :coolness:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 9, 2009)

wow... wonderful..

eeegh its the first day of college and i already have homework


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh hear the enthusiasm lol. 
Haha, your a turd former!! naw. 
How'd it go? Gah we have 37 people in my Psychology class!! It's packed. And us seniors arn't allowed lockers this year! as apparently jnrs little 1B5's are so much heavier than our ringbinders and hard covers! Stupid Snr managment! Were stealing one though hehe, were such rebels lol

h34r2


----------



## Numbat (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin2: Lol

Erm, it's about immigrants and migration. S'alright, I was panicking for nothing! I mislead everyone, apparently according to my friend, it's class work! I'm sure I heard her say it's due Monday though!! What a dumb mistake :embarrassed: Sorry everyone!

Anna Pavlova! That's right! :biggrin2:

Yes, the fire's been devastating. We seem to be having one every summer nowadays. I hope it gets put out soon!

Up to 19 now! And ours is only in one thread!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 9, 2009)

*sneaks in and adds another post to the thread*

*waves to all you young people*

*sneaks out again*

...h34r2


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Michelle! Yay, you can post again!

Lol, were like one of the smallest groups of peps on here, yet we are the chattiest nation/s haha. 

I'm very gutted that it didn't rain! I wore jeans and shoes and it reached a high of 27! Jeepers!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

WHAAAT it didnt rain?!
its been raining in Aucks for 2 days now.. 

Man im so unlucky haha
I chose the tech with most homework: hard tech.. which im the only gurl in.. BUT atleast theres this hot guy that sits next to me! ahaha

and then French i have the "lot of homework teacher" 

then math i have the "non friendly" tecaher (as far as i know...

aaaaand i got put in into stupid rock class... UUUUUUUGGGGGH

just cuz i play the drums dsnt mean i wanna be put into a rockband/class




Love from "ranting mode" Prisca

TTYL i have homeowkr to do.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 10, 2009)

I think i'm coming to Aucks, its sweltering, granted I'm still in my jeans, but that's coz it's to hot to get out of them lol and I swear they're stuck to me!

Gah man, I have had no homework, well one paper from psych that we could of done in class, about our upbringings and how its shaped us. With a focus on praise and discipline and my dad sounds like a kid beater :expressionless (he wasn't FYI lol) So I have to change it before CYFS comes and gets him haha. 

OOh hot guy sounds nice lol, more info please haha. 
Your school has a rockclass! Or is your form class "rock" orientated? Go to your dean if you don't wanna be in it, they should fix it up for you!.

P.S I got a locker lol, feel kinda bag as "Kris Martin" of 9LHY was gona get it but I went to Lotus, (LHY) and told her to tell Kris i'm sorry haha, she laughed at me and said I was to kind haha.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 10, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Hello Michelle! Yay, you can post again!
> 
> Lol, were like one of the smallest groups of peps on here, yet we are the chattiest nation/s haha.
> 
> I'm very gutted that it didn't rain! I wore jeans and shoes and it reached a high of 27! Jeepers!


:yeahthat:


 You think 27 degrees is sweltering? We've just had a week of over 40 degree days!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

PepnFluff wrote:


> I think i'm coming to Aucks, its sweltering, granted I'm still in my jeans, but that's coz it's to hot to get out of them lol and I swear they're stuck to me!
> 
> *LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my many apologies lol. 
3x BIG ringbinders all with jumbo refills
4x 60 page clearfiles
2x horribly akward economic text books
1x 400 page geo text.
1x Psych text
1x Huge scientific calculator too hehe.
4x 1B8
2x hard 1E5s
1x math text lol
oh and a A4 cartridge pad

This is like stationary wars! haha lol, I do agree you'd need a locker for your lot too tho. I needed all that today and they wanted me to carry that ALL day haha. Screw that lol, sorry Kris Martin.

**** he sounds hot lol, pity I'd be like a cradle snatcher and that I'm allready taken lol. 

Ok, for your dean...Hmm an excuse.....:twitch:

Ok, your wanting to focus more on your other extra cirricular activities, *insert here. They need to be out of school, rowing's good for early morning excuses so you want to try that later in the year. Um also your uncle? want's you to help with his business in these economic times as hes trying to keep cost's down. OR you could always be honest and say you want to move lol, the quicker you do it the more likely you can be moved as rolls are still changing round this early in the year.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I swear you inside my jeans it would of been 60 haha. But yes 40 is extreme and not helping with the fires. Its one of the reasons why'd i'd only like in aussie in winter or i'd hibernate in summer lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG A KIWiDIED IN THE AUSSIE FIRE!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

BUUUUT PHOEBE>>>

We dont have lockers in our school hahahahaha


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

so everyone brings their bags around evrywhere lol...


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 10, 2009)

I never had lockers at any schools I went to *feels deprived*.

It is sooo muggy in Auckland, ugh. You sweat just sitting there, then all the water in the air joins your sweat and has some sort of wet body party.

How are all the cool kiwis and awesome aussies today?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 10, 2009)

HOOOOT...

I felt so dizzy in science today.. i nearly fainted.. then my class ate told me to drink water .. so i had 3 bottles lol..

man.. i have even more homework.. uughhhhhhhh..


BTW PHOEBE:
Now i can have more staionary fight with you:

9x Scince text books
1x french text book
2x ring binders
4x 1J8
2x 1J5
48 colouring pencil
pencil case
a pair of schoes...lol thast defo stationary
change pf clothes for p.e
3x clear files
1x huge calculator.
2x 30cm rulers lol...

but i repeat the *
9x Scince text books*


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome aussies Michelle, I'm not sure if I can say that  I'm actually rather cold lol, I went to the gym then swimming so I've cooled down muchly haha. 

You guys have/had no lockers :shock: I don't know how you do/did it! 

Prisca 9 science books is a tad excessive lol. We had 2 1B5's in yr9!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

ahh! lucky one...

we have nine since we change books every 3 weeks. different topics


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

he text books are like only 2cm thick they're not the like THICK ones lol


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't you have the yr 9 science work book thats like 1cm thick and has exercises and notes on all the stuff you need? Get your teacher to get those, much easier lol. Did you talk to your dean?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 11, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *sneaks in and adds another post to the thread*
> 
> *waves to all you young people*
> 
> ...


Hey you ARE young Michelle! 

Woah, I've been just skimming, I missed the part about your hot guy Prisca! :biggrin2:

Ahh, my cat just moulted all over me! 

PeppnFluff: You guys have/had no lockers :shock: I don't know how you do/did it! 

I agree! We have tons of text books! How do you carry them all around!

We keep having power outages...... woah gotta go~!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

yuuuuuup lol no locker...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

hot guy details:
name: Liam
looks: gorgoues
hair: brown black mostly brown, fringe.
tan skin
ahhh sis here gtg ran away so she dsnt see this post lol


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 11, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Hey you ARE young Michelle!


Nice try !

I'm probably almost old enough to be your mother :cry2.


I hated lugging around books and stuff all day in highschool, but in my final year I had an awesome english teacher who let me shut my bag in his class whenever I didn't need it, so that was helpful.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 11, 2009)

Psheesh your like 24/25? Your a spring chicken! 
Yeah carrying round hevy bags arn't nice, there were no lockers in yr 10 left and my physio wrote a note demanding they give me one coz I used to have a really bad back. Hows everyones day going?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

mine's good.. except the hot guy didnt talk to me at all today :O



i dnt think that the school can provide 3000 lockers... hey... rangitoto is a big school.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *Numbat wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey you ARE young Michelle!
> ...


:shock: Not unless you had me when you were 12! Face the facts, you are young! :biggrin2: I saw a photo of you where you literally looked 14!!! I was shocked when I found out you weren't! It was taken within the last two years!

Aww, poor Prisca! :biggrin2: Hope he talks to you tomorrow! They should be able to provide 3000 lockers!! Maybe you don't have as many textbooks as us?

Wow PeppnFluff, that's terrible they weren't going to give you a locker! We're not allowed to take our bags into classrooms!

How are everyone's bunnies!? Where did Toula and Lou go Prisca? Hope you're all having fun!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

teheee...

Michelle you ARE young!

aaaaaaaahhhhhhh i have to tell phoebe about Liam a.k.a hot guy!! 

HE TALKED TO me lots today and he said bye when aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh im just melting right now he doesnt even liek me and probably never will but thats okay lol.. does that make sense?


----------



## Numbat (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol congrats!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 16, 2009)

OOoh Prisca, hows Liam???


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 17, 2009)

i told you all teh goss on msn lol..


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 21, 2009)

hey peeps!!

btw i've told this to Phoebe

but im over the hot guy.. he's so boring..



how's everyone's day been?

x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

:shock: Over him already! Lol!

What did you mean by competion Prisca (in the aussies)? Do you mean NZ has more posts cos I helped lol!!

Hey! How's everyone's bunnies!?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 23, 2009)

yes.. i am actualy even though he tried to talk to me and **** today.. i just ignored him.

Competition as in everything haha

My bunnies are... well idont knwo lol.. thats why we gotta get ofelia in here!

Love Prisca


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol, I can't believe you're over him already!! Just when he started getting into you


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 24, 2009)

Isn't she fussy haha.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW you 3 really know how to chat it up don't yah.

Prisca I don't remember hearing much about this boy.
Haha to all of yous that didn't have lockers in school. We had lockers in school sometimes we had a share them tho. It's better than nothing.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 24, 2009)

Ahhh! There's a foreign object in our continent! :shock:

Ah, it's a Canadian 

Yup, we sure can talk! We're beating all the other regions who have way more peeps than us!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 24, 2009)

ahaha... well... yah... lol.

no lockers.. make my back hurt lol.
yeap maybe aussies + kiwis = not too bad 

LOL...

im really pissed that im in rock class hwy i should be in PERFORMING ARTS i should be SINGING and ACTING not playing the durms in a stooooooooopid ROCK CLASS!!!!



there

another one (sorry)


IM ANGRY I MISSED THE CHOIR SIGN UP!



x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol! I've always thought New Zealand sounded nice 

You should petition for some lockers or something!

Lol, well hurrah you're in performing arts now! That's great!  You have talent!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 27, 2009)

haha! yep well.

petition for locker humm sounds interesting.

we have this thing called a gear deposit.

dont even knwo where it is...

go performing arts!!!! and also choir!! haha

xx


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

heloo?!?!?! where are teh kiwis?! (+ AUSSIE!)

x


----------



## misty*and*capp (Mar 6, 2009)

hae
ldmanprisca) lol you forgot me!!!!! i live in nz!!!!!!!!!!!!!
auckland browns bay (north shore!)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt forget you! i just didnt knwo you changed username haha!
Come on post more about misty + cap!

x


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

Aussie lol.

Woah we just had an earthquake here!!! Everyone's all hyped up! It's awesome! I've never felt one before (pretty rare here). It measured 4.7 on the Richter scale. How exciting!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

haha how exciting!
when i lived in Wellington we got earthquakes all the time!

x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Ahhh! There's a foreign object in our continent! :shock:
> 
> Ah, it's a Canadian
> 
> Yup, we sure can talk! We're beating all the other regions who have way more peeps than us!


Just checking in. h34r2


----------



## Numbat (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome back! 

Lol, Michigan's catching up!


----------



## nattyw (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi - I am a kiwi!!! New to bunnys in Wellington NZ.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 21, 2009)

HEY!!

_First of *WELCOME TO THE FORUM.*

Is it windy in Wellington right now? I used to live in Welly awesome place!
Both of my older sisters went to uni at Victoria, one is currently first year there!
I love cuba street man i miss it so much. Do you know the school Te Aro? that was my primary. 

Hope to see you around the forum __
_


----------



## nattyw (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehehe! I live in Upper Hutt, so up the valley! I went to school out here aswell so don't know Te Aro school, but have heard of Te Aro! 

We have two new bunnys and this is such a great place to find out bunny info!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 21, 2009)

yes it sure it 
Im going down to Windy welly in june! for a weekend only though to visit my sister.

Sorry gtg now. G'nite!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey there!

Yup this is such a great forum! 

I'm in Australia but I just can't stay away from you Kiwis! I'd love to visit!

Photos of your boys? Don't worry about Daisy, she's probably in a great home and Astro and Poppy will warm up to you!

Welcome to the forum!  (again)


----------



## Numbat (Mar 22, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Awesome aussies Michelle, I'm not sure if I can say that


Hey! What do you mean by that? :grumpy


----------



## nattyw (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!!! My boys are lovely together now, they have really bonded, now I don't want to muck that up by leaving the neutering too late, they are 2 months tomorrow so think I still have a bit of time left yet, they are very cute together and Astro is a lot more confident - he doesn't take off everytime you open the hutch - he is now trying to jump out!!! He is quite cuddly and Poppy is a wriggle worm when you are holding him, he just wants to get down and get binky-ing!!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 19, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> *PepnFluff wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awesome aussies Michelle, I'm not sure if I can say that
> ...


Need I explain  Nah I can't really hate on you Aussies like 1/2 my aunties and cuzzy bros inhabit your island!


----------



## Numbat (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

its coming to winter ae!


----------



## Numbat (May 7, 2009)

Yeah it's getting so much colder. My birthday's in two weeks! 

How's everyone's bunns?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 7, 2009)

Getting coooold... brrr


----------



## Minilop (May 31, 2009)

Yey! Kiwis! =3

We have lockers available at our school, but I don't trust myself with the whole losing keys, forgetting combinations stuff.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Hey Rachael,

which part of NZ are you?
 Glad to see more NZ Member's on RO


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

I'm going down to Welington on Thursday night i'll be at the "city" ?? Like where victoria uni is, i'll be near the terrace. and alsoo Johnsonville ?? (SP)


----------



## Minilop (May 31, 2009)

I'm In Taupo. It hailed yesterday. :expressionless

NZ WILL DOMINATE! :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Yes yes yes indeed we will (and YES the sentence indeed needed 3 "yes's" yes yes yes.. indeed) 

Sorry morning "sickness" no not the pregnant one. the sickness of "early mornings" haha I'm not an early bird.

Rachael you should put Taupo, New Zealand on your location.


----------



## Minilop (Jun 1, 2009)

I was going to, but my parents are quite internet wary...Then again, not that telling people is any better. Oops.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha yeah.
My friend went to Taupo just yesterday? well for the long wekeends.


----------



## Minilop (Jun 1, 2009)

I hopeyour friendenjoyed it.Long weekends are great.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 24, 2009)

Summer is finally coming!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 24, 2009)

I know  27 it should be today!!! Yay!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 25, 2009)

oh yeah phoebe, i made some bikkies yesterday its not the recipe that i normally use but i wanna see if they'll survive the flight cuz someone down in CHCH wants some too.. so if it makes it to yours it should hopefully make it to CHCH. I'll let you know once the sample is posted. Let me know weather you'll be @ ur dad's for Xmas or not too


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 29, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Summer is finally coming!


 NOT FARE. It's -10*C here today.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 3, 2010)

Kia Ora guys! Hi I'm new, and as you can see, I also inhabit Welllington. :biggrin2:

I don't have lockers at school either..come to think of it, I don't have school! lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Anaira! Wellington! Everyone seems to live in Wellington now, so many people have moved from Aucks there! Are you enjoying RO so far?


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Anaira! I loooove welly, going there in 3 weeks for a school classics trip! Totally pumped! Awesome that were getting more NZ members finally  How are your bunnies?


----------



## Anaira (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha, yeah, I moved down from Auck when I was little; and I could be moving back up there next year, to study.:shock: RO is great; the only other rabbit forum I'm on, is the nz Rabbit council one; don't like that place. Do you know it? My bunnies are great, we've just gotten them to accept each other; and they're now sharing a cage. I'll get them to introduce themselves.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 4, 2010)

Uggggh yeah the NZ rabbit council lol, yeah pretty sure im still a member but haven't been on it in years, RO's a awesome forum and friendly if I don't say so myself Are you in your final year of College? I was looking at Aucks for uni but i'm to poor for there haha. Just read Reuben and Willoughby's intro! What cute bunners!


----------



## Anaira (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup, I'm final year. I'm actually homeschooled, lol. Are you final year? And yeah, I'll probably have to try get a scholarship.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2010)

You should both totally come to auckland  Then we can hang out and it'll be easier for me to steal your bunnies... Is it just me or does it feel a little colder lately? More wind?


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! I was going to be homeschooled when we were going to live on the coast but that plan went kaput haha. Ahhh final years so scary lol, out in the big wide world soon, kind of nervous we had a careers meeting today and was a HUGE wake up call. Yeah i'm going for scholarship too uni is so expensive! 
P stop trying to steal peoples bunnies  and yes there is a lot of wind lately haha.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah, the thought is scary; especially since I'm *quite* shy anyway.:tears2: Do you have an idea of what you'll study?
Prisca; it depends if I find a pet friendly flat or not! I have rats as well; an obliging land lord he'll have to be! Oh gosh, I'd have to leave the family cats and guinea pigs behind; and my 11 year old dog.:grumpy: 
Oh well, it's a whole(almost) year away, worry about it then.May not even go, in the end.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 4, 2010)

Awh bugger, same, i've developed confidence in school though cause they're people I see everyday and our year group is really awesome. But shove me in a new situation and arghh lol. Ahh maybe geography or something along those lines or I may do teaching either early childhood or primary. You?? I'm in the same lines for the flats, rabbit and bird friendly please! I'm in the same boat too, I'm good at some subjects and to be putting that huge amount of money into one thing I want to be sure what i'mwanting to do so if i'm not i'll probs travel for awhile


----------



## Anaira (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I've wondered if I would have been better at school or not; I don't think so lol. And yeah, I'm really bad in new situations, I even need one of my sisters along to 'hold my hand' when I go shopping!:tears2: 
Atm, I'm thinking either medicine, or laboratory science; but I change my mind a lot. Six months ago, it was vet all the way.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 4, 2010)

Ughh shopping lol, I hate shop assistants! Well ones that smother you haha, I just try and slink through with out being seen haha. Ooo nice choices! I was keen for vetting it but being highly allergic to cats, horses some dogs and the small problem of being totally rank at sciences haha. Where in wellers do you live, I love like Northland, karori and oriental parade just laxing out there on a nice day


----------



## Anaira (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahaha, I'm just the same! Then they give me funny looks, like they think I'm trying to shoplift or something. I'm around the Hutt area. And that's really sad about being allergic.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL know that feeling alll to well I got accused so far as being taken in a room and having my pockets emptied, as apparently I was shoving things in my shoes in the cleaning products isle. A what could fit in my shoes from that Isle and B my laces were un done haha, stupid people. The hutt, awesome, theres a really good mall out there cannot remember the name but it has a wicked2 dollarshop thing in it haha.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahahaha, sorry, I feel your pain there, but it's also quite funny. Yeah, Westfield; my bro helped build it lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm what does your brother do?


----------



## Anaira (Mar 5, 2010)

Build. He's a builder, lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2010)

hahahaha well that makes sense lol. I'm hoping to visit welly sometime soon, my sister goes to victoria uni there. Family and I used to live there for half a year or so! I loved it there!


----------



## Jaded (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, t.a bunnies in Dunedin I breed & exhibit Netherland Dwarf Rabbits!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 3, 2010)

good to have you on board! I'm Prisca, I go on RO only every so often now


----------



## the_discowhore (May 4, 2010)

Hi! I'm a new bunny owner from Canterbury! Cool to see other NZers online


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2010)

Yeah definitely a big grow of NZers here. RO is a fantastic place for help with bunnies etc, the crew have been a life saver a few times. Is it me or is it starting to get a bit chilly??


----------



## the_discowhore (May 5, 2010)

Uh yeah, it's FREEZING!! In the morning at least. Bright and sunny right now, but I'm stuck up on the 11th floor of the library looking out over beautiful sunny Christchurch with it's blue skies lol. Will be cold again once I get outta here  

The other forums I'm on never have a very strong NZ following, disappointing because I get so jealous of everyone getting to have forum meet ups and I'm stuck all on my lonesome haha.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 6, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, when I was active on the forum (like everyday lol) there was only like 2 other active users. 
Although keep in mind the forum does influence us A LOT and keep in mind some of the stuff that the Americans/Canadians etc do is just not possible in NZ , lack of resource mostly. 

oh and, Waitakere won againt Canterbury for the NZ championship like a week or so ago


----------



## Anaira (May 7, 2010)

Hi Billie and T.A. Bunnies! Yay more kiwis!


----------



## Jaded (May 10, 2010)

Hey, any one showing in the RCNZ nations this year?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 11, 2010)

not me, i haven't had a rabbit since 2007-2008 ish 
Where abouts is it held?


----------



## PepnFluff (May 17, 2010)

Yay more kiwis  I'm not so active on here anymore but still got my buns, how is everyone today? sick of this rain haha.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 17, 2010)

sick of the cold already


----------



## Anaira (May 18, 2010)

I actually prefer cold weather.I cope with cold better than heat.


----------



## Jaded (May 18, 2010)

The nationals is in Chrischurch the 12th of June.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 19, 2010)

Are you peep's bunnies outside in the winter or inside?


----------



## Anaira (May 21, 2010)

Mine are outside for now, because of my mum's allergies. I'm hoping to move them in soon, though. I just need to persuade Reuben to use his litter tray!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 22, 2010)

Good luck! do you know what you're gonna keep them in?


----------



## Anaira (May 22, 2010)

My bedroom. They'll free-range; they already come in lots to play. I don't have carpet in my room any more, just lino, because Rubey ruined the last lot; so at least I(mum) don't have to worry about 'accidents' too much. Easy to clean up. And he likes ripping wall paper, but it's old stuff anyway, so luckily mum doesn't worry too much. She's more worried about the living-room paper that the kitten shreds! She also thinks I have too many pets in my room already, with eight rats, so Rubey has to be litter-tray perfect before she agrees.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great plan


----------



## maladrick (Jul 28, 2010)

hello


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2011)

Yo yo  long time no see!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 27, 2011)

What's up neighbours!
:hugsquish:


----------



## Anaira (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey! How was the snow, fellow kiwis?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 28, 2011)

Looked like fun down in Welly!


----------



## Anaira (Aug 28, 2011)

It was! I don't think you guys got much though, did you?


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2011)

We got a few seconds of snow in Auckland the other week!

Feels like the middle of summer here, I've been sitting around in my undies lol.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 30, 2011)

We got lots of snow down here in Dunedin, I didn't slip over this time


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 31, 2011)

Well done Kayla! There was a few seconds of pathetic snow here, but thank god us JAFA's survived!  Haven't been on RO for a long time, it's making me start to miss having bunnies!


----------



## Anaira (Sep 4, 2011)

Spring is here! Sunshine! Reuben gets to go out everyday!


----------



## Jaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, its Spring now? since when?


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Sep 11, 2011)

im a NZer 
I too am on the North Shore!
there is also Lilika on the shore
and Anaira is in wellington


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Sep 11, 2011)

*blushes* just realised there is more than one page on this topic....


----------



## Anaira (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha nice one Dani!

I was talking hopefully, Kayla, because we had nice weather for a few days. Back to cold and rainy now!


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Sep 17, 2011)

Anaira wrote:


> Ha nice one Dani!



Hehe yes... big pineapple lump moment for me


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2012)

I had received an email about 'Rabbits Online' and I found this thread. Thank goodness I am not thirteen anymore. I can't believe I had started this thread four years ago, how things have changed! Hope all Kiwi's are doing well xxx

Edit: I re-read some of the things I wrote. I fully apologise for every word that had escaped my mouth (keyboard) in 2009. I am cringing reading what I wrote.


----------



## Anaira (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha, I know the feeling! I've done the same thing on the first forum I ever joined; and I was 16! 

How's things going? Any rabbits?


----------



## Rodent-Cuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi there!! 

I've just joined this forum after adopting a new bun bun from the Auckland SPCA today! 

We run Auckland Cavy Care, a guinea pig based rescued in Auckland NZ...https://www.facebook.com/CavyCareRescue
Though we've also had one rabbit surrendered to us and am taming 3 feral kittens who will be adopted out.

I currently have two rabbits, my old girl Penny who I've had for the past 5 years...3 years ago her buddy got killed by a wondering dog. 
So today we adopted her a de-sexed male buddy, she was from the SPCA so is also de-sexed...we're hoping the bonding will go well! 

Can't wait to hear more about rabbits!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome  Best of luck with the bonding of your two  Is Penny in your avatar? She's beautiful.


----------



## Rodent-Cuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

It's Kenny in my avatar...he is such a looker! He was called Harley at the SPCA..but we've now named him Kenny due to it meaning Handsome and it sounding like Penny!


----------

